# Has anyone tried cholestyramine?



## 20308 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have had IBS-D for about 10 years. Until a year ago 2 imodium a He day helped keep it more or less under control. Last year I had a bad bout of campylobacter(from chicken) since then its been really bad . My GI put me on 6-7 imodiums a day that seems to work but causes a lot of bloating and gas . He now wants to try cholestyramine instead of the imodium. He has a few patients that have had a lot of sucess with it . If you do take it what is the best way to disguise the sandy texture in food or drink.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Yes! Long time user 8years.I had my gallbladder removed and this is the only thing that has helped me live a more normal life.You can mix it in applesauce, mashed bananas, or any high water fruit. Also mix it in orange juice which makes it smoother to go down. I just mix mine in water and gulp it down quick. Then make sure you drink a lot of water to make it wash down your throat. I get heartburn if I don't.YOu can also get the pill form which is Colestid or there is also Welchol. You have to swallow many of these hoarse pills but they work good. The powder does better for me and is cheaper.Good Luck!!!Vamplady


----------



## jonesbo (Dec 25, 2007)

I have also struggled with IBS-D for around 9 years. I have tried many different medicines and diets with little luck. I was taking 3-4 loperamide (immodium) per day and had difficult maintaining my weight. Four years ago my doctor suggested cholestraymine. I take 1/16th of a packet of Cholestraymine every mornning in apple sauce. I have tried taking the medicine in many different liquids but have found apple sauce to be best. It is important that the apple sauce is not refridgerated as the powder does not dissolve as well. Cholestramine coupled with changes to my diet has greatly improved dealing with IBS.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Jackie L - My doctor started me on Colestipol, which is cholestid (a form of cholestyramine), about two months ago. These are the pills which Vamplady mentioned in her post and they are horse pills but I can swallow them easily. Of all the many things I have tried for IBS-D, this works the best. To be fair I find that the other things help too so I keep taking them (fiber, probiotics, dietary changes), but the Colestipol is singularly the best of anything. It doesn't completely make me normal, but does prevent D many times, when I know I would otherwise have it. I take two tablets with a meal two times a day but could increase that to three times a day. The only thing you have to be careful about is that you cannot take other medications or supplements with it, or less than one before or up to four hours afterwards, as they won't absorb. You have to space out your other meds so they are far apart from the cholestyramine. But go for it, it is certainly worth a try! Wearyone


----------



## Jethro (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello I do not have IBS but ulcerative colitis which is a much worse disease. I had frequent diarrhea. My colo-rectal surgeon put me on Cholestyramine and althoughit is not convenient to use was quite effective. It is also a double whammy as it will lower (usually) cholesterol, which is what the on label prescription is usually for. Anyone who complains about it's taste, etc. is a whiner and likely does not have much of a or a significant problem withIBS or they would not mind this minor inconvenience. It may cause belching or flatulence or constipation, and that would be something one might be concerned with, not its taste. It did control the diarrhea from themore serious condition ulcerative colitis. Jethro


----------

